

PDF creation for Heroku apps (brand new sample app) - pardner
https://github.com/redfield/hyperpdf_example_app

======
pardner
Highly recommend HyperPDF addon. PDF creation has been non-trivial (or very
expensive) for Heroku apps. My company found out about and started using this
Heroku add-on last weekend, and went straightaway into production with a
valuable new feature yesterday. Very easy to setup and use. Exceptionally
responsive tech support. One thing that sold us was that the top tier allows
unlimited number of PDF docs/month, whereas the other alternative on Heroku
doesn't have an "all you can eat" alternative.

